# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Η τραγωδία του Moby Prince

## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όλα τα ναυτικά ατυχήματα που καταλήγουν σε βύθιση ή πυρκαγιά στο πλοίο περιέχουν ένα σενάριο τρόμου και είναι ο εφιάλτης του κάθε ναυτικού που ταξιδεύει πάνω σε ένα πλοίο. Ένα τέτοιο σενάριο τρόμου εξελίχθηκε στις 10 Απριλίου του 1991 στις 22:23 στο λιμάνι του Λιβόρνο της Ιταλίας. Το φέρρυ Moby Prince (πρώην Koningin Juliana,) της τότε NAVARMA, μετέπειτα Moby Lines, απέπλεε από το λιμάνι με 144 ψυχές επιβάτες και πλήρωμα για την Bastia της Κορσικής. Μόλις το πλοίο βγήκε από το λιμάνι στην ανοικτή θάλασσα μέσα σε συνθήκες πυκνής ομίχλης, εμβόλισε το αγκυροβολημένο γκαζάδικο Agip Abruzzo το οποίο ήταν φορτωμένο με νάφθα. Η πρόσκρουση ήταν τέτοια που το φορτίο του Agip Abruzzo ανεφλέγη αμέσως τυλίγοντας τα δύο πλοία στις φλόγες. Πολλοί από τους επιβάτες του Moby Prince πέθαναν ακαριαία από τις εκρήξεις και τη φωτιά, ενώ όσοι συγκεντρώθηκαν στο κεντρικό σαλόνι του πλοίου για να εγκαταλήψουν το πλοίο βρήκαν τον θάνατο από τα δηλητηριώδη αέρια. Το πλήρωμα του Agip Abruzzo πρόλαβε να μπει μέσα στην κλειστού τύπου σωστική λέμβο του πλοίου και να δραπετεύσει από την κόλαση περισυλλέγοντας και ένα μέλος του πληρώματος του Moby Prince. Το Moby Prince πρόλαβε να εκπέμψει σήμα SOS αλλά φαίνεται πως η έντασή του ήταν πολύ χαμηλή και δεν έγινε αντιληπτό από τις αρχές του λιμανιού, με αποτέλεσμα η βοήθεια να φτάσει την άλλη ημέρα το πρωί! Κάποιες ανατριχιαστικές λεπτομέρειες της τραγωδίας είναι ότι ο πλοίαρχος του Agip Abruzzo δεν κατάλαβε τι έπεσε πάνω στο πλοίο του και νόμιζε ότι ήταν μία μπάρριζα. Όταν το αντελήφθη ήταν πλέον αργά. Ο διασωθείς ναυτικός του Moby Prince ανέφερε επίσης, ότι κάποιοι λίγοι εθελοντές του Agip Abruzzo πλησίασαν το φλεγόμενο Moby Prince και τον έσωσαν, αλλά όταν τους ανέφερε ότι υπήρχαν και άλλοι ζωντανοί μέσα στο φλεγόμενο πλοίο δεν τόλμησαν να επιβιβαστούν. Ο τελικός απολογισμός της τραγωδίας ήταν 143 άτομα, όλα από το Moby Prince, και ένας μόνο διασωθείς. Το 1998 το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Aliaga της Τουρκίας και διαλύθηκε.

Το Moby Prince πριν την τραγωδία και μετά.




Και μία φωτογραφία από το φάντασμα του Agip Abruzzo τραβηγμένη λίγες ημέρες αργότερα, αγκυροβολημένο στο ίδιο σημείο


πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα δύο συγκλονιστικές φωτογραφίες του καραβιού μετά την τραγωδία στο λιμάνι του Λιβόρνο. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται σε μεγαλύτερη λεπτομέρεια η σφοδρότητα της πρόσκρουσης της πλώρης του Moby Prince πάνω στο δεξαμενόπλοιο Agip Abruzzo. 




πηγή shipsnostalgia, faktaomfartyg

----------


## esperos

Tο  άτυχο  πλοίο  πριν  την  τραγωδία.
Χρόνια  πριν  το  πάρουν  οι  Ιταλοί  το  ονειρευόμουν  στο  Αιγαίο.:sad:

M. P..jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Espero. Ήταν ένα πολύ όμορφο καράβι και για την ηλικία του, ναυπηγήθηκε το 1968 (Cammel, Laird & Co Ltd), έδειχνε πολύ μοντέρνο. Εδώ το βλέπουμε σαν το ολλανδικό φέρρυ Koningin Juliana της Stoomvaart Maatschappij Zeeland (της εταιρίας που είχε και το Παναγία Τήνου σαν Koningin Wilhelmina), όταν έκανε το δρομολόγιο Hoek (Ολλανδία)-Harwich (Αγγλία).



πηγή φωτογραφίας shipsnostalgia

----------


## Tsikalos

Πόσο μακριά από το λιμάνι ήταν αγκυροβολημένο; Τόσο πολύ που να μην πήρε κανείς χαμπάρι τι έγινε κοτζάμ έκρηξη και φωτιά; Κι από το πλοιάριο διάσωσης δε μπορούσε να ειδοποιήσει κάποιος;

----------


## Harry14

> Πόσο μακριά από το λιμάνι ήταν αγκυροβολημένο; Τόσο πολύ που να μην πήρε κανείς χαμπάρι τι έγινε κοτζάμ έκρηξη και φωτιά; Κι από το πλοιάριο διάσωσης δε μπορούσε να ειδοποιήσει κάποιος;


Παντα μετα απο καθε ατυχημα υπαρχουν τα γνωστα "παραδοξα" τα οποια ποτε δεν μπορουν να εξηγηθουν λογικα. Η εστω για καποιους λογους δεν γινονται γνωστα.

----------


## Panos80

Ποτέ δεν είχα ξανακούσει γι'αυτό το συμβάν. Διαβασα την αναλυτικη περιγραφή του φιλου TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA και συγκλονίστηκα. 
Προσπαθείς να φέρεις στο μυαλό σου εικόνες που ποτέ δε θα ήθελες να ζήσεις. Έπειτα αναρωτιέσαι πως ειναι δυνατόν το συμβαν να μαθεύτηκε 1 μέρα μετά! :Confused: 
Είναι κάποια περιστατικά τελικά (οχι μονο στη ναυτιλία) που χρειάστηκε αλυσιδα γεγονότων για να καταλήξουν σε τραγωδίες.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αν είναι δυνατόν !!!!Έξω από το λιμάνι ( ακόμη είναι όλοι standby ) ,και το γκαζάδικο αγκυροβολημένο !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε panos 80, τα γεγονότα εξελίχθηκαν κάποια απόσταση από το λιμάνι σα να λέμε στη ράδα του Πειραιά, σε συνθήκες ομίχλης (κατά μερικούς δεν υπήρχε ομίχλη), και το δυστύχημα έγινε στις 10:30 το βράδυ. Υπήρξε σαφής ολιγωρία των αρχών όπως άλλωστε αναφέρεται στο πόρισμα του ναυτικού ατυχήματος (πέρα από το ασθενές SOS που δεν έγινε αντιληπτό), και γι' αυτό μέχρι να κινητοποιηθούν είχε ξημερώσει το πρωϊ της επομένης. Η επιβίβαση των πρώτων διασωστικών συνεργείων πάνω στο φλεγόμενο Moby Prince έγινε στις 03:30 αφού πρώτα έπρεπε να κρυώσουν τις πυρωμένες λαμαρίνες με κανόνια νερού. Υπάρχουν και οι σχετικές θεωρίες της συνομωσίας ότι επειδή την βραδυά εκείνη υπήρχαν αγκυροβολημένα έξω από το λιμάνι 5 πλοία του Αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού τα οποία σύμφωνα πάντα με την θεωρία, φόρτωναν με μπάρριζες όπλα για τον πρώτο πόλεμο του Ιράκ από την παρακείμενη Αμερικανική βάση Camp Darby έξω από το Λιβόρνο, έγιναν η αιτία του να αλλάξει απότομα πορεία το Moby Prince. Η θεωρία αυτή αναφέρει ότι η μεταφορά οπλισμού στα πλοία την νύχτα ήταν παράνομη και μία τέτοια μπάριζα ήταν ίσως η αιτία για την απότομη στροφή κατά 90 μοίρες του Moby Prince για να αποφύγει την σύγκρουση με την μπάρριζα. Η θεωρία αυτή συνδέει την μη συμμόρφωση του Αμερικανικού Ναυτικού να παραδώσει στοιχεία από τα ραντάρ των πολεμικών πλοίων και τον δορυφόρο που κατέγραψαν τις κινήσεις όλων των πλοίων στον κόλπο το βράδυ εκείνο. Μέχρι σήμερα τα στοιχεία αυτά δεν έχουν παραδοθεί παρόλο ότι ζητήθηκαν επισήμως από την Ιταλική κυβέρνηση, τους συγγενείς των θυμάτων και τα σωματεία για τα θύματα όπως και το δικαστήριο. Δύο άλλα στοιχεία των ανακρίσεων αναφέρουν ότι το Moby Prince είχε ήδη αναπτύξει 18-19 μίλια ταχύτητα ενώ ήταν σχεδόν μέσα στο λιμάνι και είχε σβησμένο το ραντάρ. Ο θαλαμηπόλος από το πλήρωμα του Moby Prince που επέζησε είπε ότι το πλήρωμα της γέφυρας έβλεπε την ώρα εκείνη ποδοσφαιρικό αγώνα στην τηλεόραση (μας θυμίζει τίποτα αυτό?) αλλά δεν στηρίχθηκε το σκεπτικό αυτό γιατί σαν θαλαμηπόλος είχε βάρδια στους διαδρόμους των καμπινών και δεν θα μπορούσε να ξέρει τι γινόταν στη γέφυρα. Επίσης, γίνεται αναφορά στο γεγονός ότι το Agip Abruzzo δεν ήταν επαρκώς φωταγωγημένο. Τέλος, το πηδάλιο του καμένου Moby Prince βρέθηκε "πειραγμένο" και η εταιρία κατηγορήθηκε στο δικαστήριο ότι άνθρωποί της επιχείρησαν να το επιδιορθώσουν κατόπιν εορτής γιατί είχε πρόβλημα. Το γεγονός πάντως που δεν εξηγήθηκε είναι γιατί ενώ το πλοίο είχε παράλληλη πορεία με το αγκυροβολημένο Agip Abruzzo έκανε ξαφνική στροφή 90 μοιρών και εμβόλισε το δεξαμενόπλοιο στην δεξιά μπάντα λίγο μπροστά από την γέφυρα. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα όσο μπορούσα με στοιχεία ενός πολύνεκρου δυστυχήματος το οποίο έχει αφήσει πολλά κενά στο πως έγινε.

----------


## Panos80

Συμφωνα με τον "Σουηδο", το πλοιο παλαιοτερα ειχε συγκρουστει και με το δικο μας Πατρα εξπρες (τοτε με αλλο ονομα). Επισης λεει οτι για το τραγικο συμβαν οι ιταλικες αρχες κατεληξαν στο συμπερασμα οτι οι αξιωματικοι και μελη πληρωματος εβλεπαν ποδοσφαιρο στην τηλεοραση και δεν ηταν κανενας στη γεφυρα του πλοιου!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Συμφωνα με τον "Σουηδο", το πλοιο παλαιοτερα ειχε συγκρουστει και με το δικο μας Πατρα εξπρες (τοτε με αλλο ονομα). Επισης λεει οτι για το τραγικο συμβαν οι ιταλικες αρχες κατεληξαν στο συμπερασμα οτι οι αξιωματικοι και μελη πληρωματος εβλεπαν ποδοσφαιρο στην τηλεοραση και δεν ηταν κανενας στη γεφυρα του πλοιου!!!


Όντως είχε συγκρουστεί με το St. George. Όσο για την τηλεόραση διάβασε αυτά που μόλις συμπλήρωσα στην αναφορά των γεγονότων πιο πάνω. Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι ισχύει, πέρα του σκεπτικού που αναφέρω, γιατί δεν μπορεί σε ένα πολυσύχναστο λιμάνι να εγκαταληφθεί η γέφυρα με ράδες πλοίων γύρω-γύρω και κίνηση πλοίων που αποπλέουν ή καταπλέουν στο λιμάνι. Μη ξεχνάμε ότι έγινε αμέσως μετά την μπούκα του λιμανιού.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κι αλλη μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου μετα την καταστροφη .
005572356-big.jpg

Απο Βουλγαρικο blog http://flot.start.bg/article.php?aid=4245

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Exει το NAVI E ARMATORI αρκετες φωτο απο το MOBY PRINCE

moby_princeskr.jpeg 8.jpg normal_moby_prince_aff.jpg


Το βαπορι μετα το συμβαν βουλιαξε

----------

